# Darko got some playing time (MERGED)



## AND1NBA

*Darko got some playing time...*

today at the Pro Monte Super Cup in Podgorica against the Croatian national team. Sorry he only scored 3 points.:

http://www.kosarka.hr/main.asp?P=vijest&J=ENG&VijestID=3064

I'm trying to hold in my laughter. j/p :smilewink


----------



## Lope31

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Well thanks for the link, and the Darko jab. We were needing that.


----------



## AND1NBA

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

No problema. My Krstic did awesome 16pts/ 4 boards/ 2 blks. So can we finally put the Krstic > Darko thing to rest?


----------



## NR 1

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Darko played some really good defance...


----------



## LanierFan

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Click here for a different viewpoint from someone who saw the game.

Krstic's a puss. Darko will stick because he can defend big centers far better than that scrawny Net.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



AND1NBA said:


> No problema. *My Krstic did awesome* 16pts/ 4 boards/ 2 blks. So can we finally put the Krstic > Darko thing to rest?



Not gonna lie....that sounded a little fruity


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

As if the Miami fans weren't enough on the Piston Forum, let's invite all the Krstic fans over too lol. 

For the record I would put my money on Darko if he and Kristic fought. I think Darko would wipe the floor with him. He is Rasheed's backup for godshake


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



LanierFan said:


> Click here for a different viewpoint from someone who saw the game.
> 
> Krstic's a puss. Darko will stick because he can defend big centers far better than that scrawny Net.


From that same link



> Darko just started against slovenia. So far he has about 7 points, 3-4 blocks and it's the 2nd quarter.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

I watched a good majority of the game. Darko looked better and saw a lot more playing time.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

I thought it was a given that Darko isn't good. Do we really need constant links?


----------



## LanierFan

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Something about Rasho seems to set Darko off, if we go back to that one hook shot in the Finals. In this game a RealGM poster reported that he was pushing Nesterovic off the block at will, while recording something like 9 points and 9 blocks.

Maybe he really IS trying to be more like Bill Russell than Toni Kukoc.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

He needs to play pissed off more. I wouldn't mind him upsetting some Pacer Fans lol


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Realgm people have said Darko had 9 points 6 boards and 9 blocks against Rasha and Brezec


----------



## NR 1

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Serbia&Montenegro – Slovenia 74:66 (19:14, 15:15, 19:18, 21:19)

Serbia&Montenegro: Bodiroga 8p, Pavlovic 11p, Radmanovic 12p, Rakocevic 4p, Scepanovic 7p, Jaric 3p, Popovic 7p, Krstic 8p, Milojevic 2p, Gurovic 3p, []*Milicic 9p 5r 3a 2s 7bl * 

Slovenia: Jurak 5p, Lakovic 3p, Capin, Becirovic 4p, Nesterovic 15p, Udrih 8p, Nachbar 3p, Lorbek 6p, Milic 4p, Maravic, Slokar 1p, Brezec 16p, Joksimovic 1p


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

That's promising compared to what we are used to seeing. 7 blocks while playing against 2 guys who started at Center in the NBA last season.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



NR 1 said:


> Serbia&Montenegro – Slovenia 74:66 (19:14, 15:15, 19:18, 21:19)
> 
> Serbia&Montenegro: Bodiroga 8p, Pavlovic 11p, Radmanovic 12p, Rakocevic 4p, Scepanovic 7p, Jaric 3p, Popovic 7p, Krstic 8p, Milojevic 2p, Gurovic 3p, []*Milicic 9p 5r 3a 2s 7bl *
> 
> Slovenia: Jurak 5p, Lakovic 3p, Capin, Becirovic 4p, Nesterovic 15p, Udrih 8p, Nachbar 3p, Lorbek 6p, Milic 4p, Maravic, Slokar 1p, Brezec 16p, Joksimovic 1p


if those were his numbers he should have held out for a bigger contract.


----------



## froggyvk

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



rainman said:


> if those were his numbers he should have held out for a bigger contract.


I saw those numbers earlier, though they were only posted by someone at a different board with no link, so at the time they were unofficial.

There's no questioning his shot blocking ability...


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



froggyvk said:


> I saw those numbers earlier, though they were only posted by someone at a different board with no link, so at the time they were unofficial.
> 
> There's no questioning his shot blocking ability...


I watched most of the game and he looked very sharp. Rebounding was a problem but nothing that can't be worked out.


----------



## cedo pg

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

I was at the game, and watched it again this mourning on TV, and Darko had 9 points and 9 blocks :clap: He looked really good, and get extended minutes.


----------



## NR 1

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Yes some other websites and web TV news are indeed saying that he had not 7 but *9* blocks in his last game against Slovenia!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Realgm people have said Darko had 9 points 6 boards and 9 blocks against Rasha and Brezec


9 blocks is very nice. Funny though how much hate I got on here for comparing Darko to Brezec.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



PacersguyUSA said:


> 9 blocks is very nice. Funny though how much hate I got on here for comparing Darko to Brezec.


brezec isnt in darko's class as an athlete although he did have a pretty good year for the cats.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



PacersguyUSA said:


> 9 blocks is very nice. Funny though how much hate I got on here for comparing Darko to Brezec.


Drako 9 blocks how many did Brezec have on Darko? 0....


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> As if the Miami fans weren't enough on the Piston Forum, let's invite all the Krstic fans over too lol.
> 
> For the record I would put my money on Darko if he and Kristic fought. I think Darko would wipe the floor with him. He is Rasheed's backup for godshake


Oh yea. There is a reason Krstic starts for them and they are struggling to make 8th seed last year (because Krstic starts for them) and we are the ECC. You better believe that Krstic would never start for the Pistons. :clown:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Drako 9 blocks how many did Brezec have on Darko? 0....


Yet you're saying it's a great accomplishment that Darko managed 9 blocks on someone such as Brezec. Now, I don't think Brezec is very good at all, but from what has been posted in this thread, it can be concluded that most here do.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



PacersguyUSA said:


> Yet you're saying it's a great accomplishment that Darko managed 9 blocks on someone such as Brezec. Now, I don't think Brezec is very good at all, but from what has been posted in this thread, it can be concluded that most here do.


I'm saying when you get 9 blocks while playing against NBA players at your postion, you can be happy about yourself that game.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



casebeck22 said:


> Oh yea. There is a reason Krstic starts for them and they are struggling to make 8th seed last year (because Krstic starts for them) and we are the ECC. You better believe that Krstic would never start for the Pistons. :clown:


really a useless post. thats like saying kristic wouldnt ever start for the heat. obviously the pistons have an allstar caliber center. he probably could start for the spurs. would that make him look better.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



rainman said:


> really a useless post. thats like saying kristic wouldnt ever start for the heat. obviously the pistons have an allstar caliber center. he probably could start for the spurs. would that make him look better.


He was giving the Nets a hard time...


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



rainman said:


> really a useless post. thats like saying kristic wouldnt ever start for the heat. obviously the pistons have an allstar caliber center. he probably could start for the spurs. would that make him look better.


There was an argument over Kristic and Darko earlier in this thread. From now on make sure you capitalize the first letter in each sentence and then tell me my post is useless. C ya.


----------



## rainman

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



casebeck22 said:


> There was an argument over Kristic and Darko earlier in this thread. From now on make sure you capitalize the first letter in each sentence and then tell me my post is useless. C ya.


Your post is useless.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Let's keep it on topic fellas, no need to 'attack' each other.

I don't know what to think of Darko at this point and time (which may or may not be fair), I've really soured on him and to get a peek at what we can get for him kind of accelerated that. Anyways the guy deserves a chance to show exactly what he can do because last year when he did get meaningful PT he did perform well.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



rainman said:


> Your post is useless.


I was on topic. I just made a comment and you have to come on here and start telling me what should and shouldn't be on here. I don't appreciate it at all. Try posting with some class, all I'm gonna say.

To everyone else that appreciates any post where someone is talking about the Pistons, sorry for him taking up space on this thread.

Just wanted to clear that up, thanks.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

How could you guys have a Darko arguement without me being here? sighhhhh


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Darko is a freak of nature that needs time. Murphy's law says if we trade him he becomes the 2nd coming up of JO. Let's give him time and let him show what he can do. The kid is coming of a 9 block game against NBA players and we argue about him now lol


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Good Lord....how many God damn threads can there be about Darko? The guy up until now has been a bum....this year he will get more playing time and then we will get a better gauge of where he is at.....its really that simple....Besides..its football season....


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



Midnight_Marauder said:


> Good Lord....how many God damn threads can there be about Darko? The guy up until now has been a bum....this year he will get more playing time and then we will get a better gauge of where he is at.....its really that simple....Besides..its football season....


It's all Joe Dumars fault here. He had to get out team so well stacked with so few questions, we had to go out and find something to argue about. :biggrin: I mean come on we can't just talk about nothing here. I mean unless you guys want to talk on the Lions or Tiger forums


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

I'm looking forward to this season, I hope Darko gets a decent amount of playing time so we can see where he is at and if there is anything we can get out of him. I still don't want to call it a bust even though in most conversations about this with other people I stand alone in saying that.


----------



## TheHeff

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



Midnight_Marauder said:


> Good Lord....how many God damn threads can there be about Darko? The guy up until now has been a bum....this year he will get more playing time and then we will get a better gauge of where he is at.....its really that simple....Besides..its football season....


What's wrong with talking about a young Piston who has just performed well on an international stage after all this is the Pistons thread...He could be a bum for the Pistons for the next 10 years he'll still get threads about him after all he is was the second pick in a deep draft. But on the other hand GO LIONS


----------



## Priest

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

darko will b good..no ?'s asked..u cant be a bum on the bench not playing at all


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

bum on the bench not playing at all? shawn kemp was lol at the end of his career


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Serbs lost to Italy.

Darko played a good amount in the first half. 2 points on 1 of 1 shooting. Defensive stats are not yet know. He was given the 2nd half off for rest. He seems a lock to make this team for the world championships now.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Check that, after checking out a 2nd website Darko had 7 points in the first half before sitting out the 2nd.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*2005\2006 Darko Stats*

I think is he gets to play atleast 15min He will average 5ppg 3.5 rpg .5apg.
I know thats alot for the biggest bust of all time. :banana:


----------



## kamego

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

You probally could have put this in our monster Darko thread


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

http://www.jadransport.org/articles/1730.html

Joe Dumars was with Darko for the last game. No real reason given, I guess just checking up on him.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



> In the second quarter Obradovic has sent the young Darko Milicic (Darko Miličić) in the game 8:30 min before the finish, and he done really well. The 20 year old Detroit Pistons center has quickly made his first block, then offensive rebound and scored his first points, so by the end of this period he scored 6pts had 4 rebounds and 3 assists plus one more block. By the end of the match he netted two more points in the third quarter meaning 8 out of which he scored half from a free throw line.


Darko's Summary from the site


----------



## froggyvk

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Italy won 79-69:



> Darko entered the game with about 9 minutes to play in the second quarter (Zelly started). Well, at that point, Italy was leading 24 - 18. With Darko in Serbia Montenegro went on a big run: in the first 3 minutes he blocked 3 shots: the first one on Pozzecco (although that one was more like an attempted pass than a shot)... The second was on Chiacig (7'0 foot) who tried a baseline jumper that Darko swatted away... The third was pretty spectacular because he blocked a two-handed dunk attempt by Angelo Gigli (anothr 7'0 foot)... The 4th was on a Dante Calabria's shot that went short...
> 
> The kid showed also great court vision, he had 2 assists (he hit Jaric for two wide open jumpers) and he also had a nice feed for Radmanovic who blew an uncontested lay up (and was so mad at himself that kicked a sideline sponsor).
> 
> His first basket came from a put back following a Krstic's missed shot, the second came in the third quarter and was a lay up on a nice feed.
> He didn't play much because he went in early foul trouble in the third quarter (he had 4 fouls) but he was playing quite well with a lot of energy and he was producing at both ends of the court.
> 
> Darko's stats: 7 points (2-2 FG, 3-4 FT), 5 Rebs (2 Off), 4 blocks, 2 assists, 1 TO in about 12 minutes.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Dumars come to see him and he has a nice little game


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Dumars come to see him and he has a nice little game


What did Dumars think darko would end up being when he drafted him


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> What did Dumars think darko would end up being when he drafted him


To go along the lines of Dumars quotes near the draft, nothing until his 3rd or 4th season when he started to catch on to the NBA game.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> To go along the lines of Dumars quotes near the draft, nothing until his 3rd or 4th season when he started to catch on to the NBA game.


What type of player like superstar/allstar/roleplayer/specialist


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> What type of player like superstar/allstar/roleplayer/specialist


The team said when he was drafted, he wouldn't do anything until his 3rd or 4th season. At that point he was supposed to start taking off. They said they expected him to be the next Bill Russell.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> The team said when he was drafted, he wouldn't do anything until his 3rd or 4th season. At that point he was supposed to start taking off. They said they expected him to be the next Bill Russell.


lol too funny hes got along way to go


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> lol too funny hes got along way to go


So far he has been right down Joe Dumars expections made during the draft.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> So far he has been right down Joe Dumars expections made during the draft.


So this year we all can see what Darko will become. 
This will be interesting


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> So this year we all can see what Darko will become.
> This will be interesting


Yep, this is the first year he is supposed to be abe to help out team win games.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Yep, this is the first year he is supposed to be abe to help out team win games.


No way he meets expectations. Say He was a late first or second round pick i think he would have done much better because expectations would be much lower. lets face it he wont be a superstar.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> No way he meets expectations. Say He was a late first or second round pick i think he would have done much better because expectations would be much lower. lets face it he wont be a superstar.


He is more of an atheltic freak then Ben Wallace, to say he can't be a superstar is worthless. He's a 20 year old 7 foot center that has all the gifts in the world physically.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> He is more of an atheltic freak then Ben Wallace, to say he can't be a superstar is worthless. He's a 20 year old 7 foot center that has all the gifts in the world physically.


So is kwame brown ,Stromile swift to name a few


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> So is kwame brown ,Stromile swift to name a few


Neither of those two names are athelticly on the same level as Darko. That is why everyone makes such a big deal about him. People didn't just compare him to KG for no reason when he was drafted.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Neither of those two names are athelticly on the same level as Darko. That is why everyone makes such a big deal about him. People didn't just compare him to KG for no reason when he was drafted.


http://probasketball.about.com/gi/d....nba.com/draft2003/profiles/MilicicDarko.html

A skilled and strong big man who is comfortable at any spot along the front line 

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/stromileswift.htm
Strengths: Amazing atlhete. As a senior in HS dunked from the free throw line in a dunk contest. Very good moves around the basket. Has all the tools to become a top PF in the NBA. Good hands, soft touch. Good competitor. Look at the muscles on those arms!!!!------>


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> http://probasketball.about.com/gi/d....nba.com/draft2003/profiles/MilicicDarko.html
> 
> A skilled and strong big man who is comfortable at any spot along the front line
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/profiles/stromileswift.htm
> Strengths: Amazing atlhete. As a senior in HS dunked from the free throw line in a dunk contest. Very good moves around the basket. Has all the tools to become a top PF in the NBA. Good hands, soft touch. Good competitor. Look at the muscles on those arms!!!!------>


Showing me a bio from the NBA pre draft and then a bio from the wonderful people at NBAdraft.net doesn't mean much to me....

Have you ever seen Darko play for Serbia? Accutally see him play a full game? 

Your comparing a PF and a center remember here. Just because a guy can dunk from a free throw line doesn't mean he is the complete athletic package. For the record I remember Darko taking off about 5 inches inside the line against Miami during the season and throwing it down but that doesn't mean anything. It's about size, quickness, strength, agility, and touch around the ball. It's not NBA Live 2006.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

From your friends at NBAdraft.net



> Milicic is aggressive, he has an all around game. He’s strong on the boards. He has good ball-handling skills. He is quick, with a great understanding of the game (he is smart as a fox). He can kill you from the perimeter but he’s never gonna be a center. It would be such a waste for such a talent to be battling against 280 pounders. No Nowitzki, no Gasol should ever be playing in the paint. Only when playing against a zone defense of 2-3 or 2-1-2 is it logical to have an all-around tall guy causing troubles in the weak side of the opponents’ defense. 2-4 is for him. He's tough as nails against tall men of 210-220 pounds. I don’t see many PFs’ of 210 in the NBA. He will never play center in the NBA because it would be a waste of his talents.
> 
> -Dimitris Armadoros
> 
> He is one of the biggest hopes of Yugoslavian basketball in his generation and that alone is something, considering the strength of Yugoslavian basketball. Very tall, agile, mobile player with tons of upside. Just has to continue to develop and he's a future NBA player. His outlook is very good considering the Yugoslavian basketball system is very good at developing players. He was thrown into the Seniors level this year and did a very impressive job for 16 year old.
> 
> -Uros Velkavrh
> 
> Possibly the top NBA prospect at any age in Europe. He plays in Hemofarm. He dunks in traffic, dribbles and goes 1 on 1 like a guard, scores on the pull-up jumper, passes well and blocks shots. I've never seen a player like him at 16! NEVER!
> 
> -Cristian Biagini
> 
> Notes: Has an incredible 7-5 wingspan.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> From your friends at NBAdraft.net


He's tough as nails against tall men of 210-220 pounds lol he is soft as a pillow


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> He's tough as nails against tall men of 210-220 pounds lol he is soft as a pillow


This goes back to my point have you ever acutally seen him play a full game for Serbia? Or are you just basing your thoughts of him on things you see at the end of games when no one is trying?


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> This goes back to my point have you ever acutally seen him play a full game for Serbia? Or are you just basing your thoughts of him on things you see at the end of games when no one is trying?


I would'nt say no one is trying because at the end of games like that all the bench warmers should be trying to prove something and most of them do.
the only thing that impresses me is his blocks they come out of now where.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> I would'nt say no one is trying because at the end of games like that all the bench warmers should be trying to prove something and most of them do.
> the only thing that impresses me is his blocks they come out of now where.


The fact they should be trying doesnt mean that they really are though.

But you still haven't answered the main question I asked, are you basing your thoughts on Darko based on what you see at the ends of games or what you have seen him do in international play? Which is now broadcasted online for free, the link is in this thread.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> The fact they should be trying doesnt mean that they really are though.
> 
> But you still haven't answered the main question I asked, are you basing your thoughts on Darko based on what you see at the ends of games or what you have seen him do in international play? Which is now broadcasted online for free, the link is in this thread.


Allright i will take a peak.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> Allright i will take a peak.



If you goto the Nets board i am sure NetIncome will let you know when they have a game on tv


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> If you goto the Nets board i am sure NetIncome will let you know when they have a game on tv


I dont want to see him do good in serbia how about he plays against real talet AKA NBA


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> I dont want to see him do good in serbia how about he plays against real talet AKA NBA


Well if you can arrange an NBA game during the summer but after the upcoming world championships, maybe he will come and show you.....

Patience is something you need to learn when dealing with Joe Dumars. The right move will be made and you will see but it might not be today.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Well if you can arrange an NBA game during the same after world championships maybe he will come and show you.....


Oh yeah sure i will just call my agent and have him set it up. Do you want tickets?


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> Oh yeah sure i will just call my agent and have him set it up. Do you want tickets?


Nah I want to play in it.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Nah I want to play in it.


Ok Team 1 
Kamego
Blank
Blank
BlaNK
darko


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> Ok Team 1
> Kamego
> Blank
> Blank
> BlaNK
> darko


 Team 2
?
?
?
SHEED!
?


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

acker is running the point im playing 2 Big Max at 3, Amir at 4, Darko at 5


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> acker is running the point im playing 2 Big Max at 3, Amir at 4, Darko at 5


Team 2 
arroyo
Hunter
dupree
Sheed!
McDyess


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

I score 15 if Arroyo guards me


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> I score 15 if Arroyo guards me


Comeone he's not that bad on d


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> Comeone he's not that bad on d


How do you know I'm just not that good?


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> How do you know I'm just not that good?


Carlos freaking only got 8 mins in playoffs Ahhh damn larry traitor brown


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> Carlos freaking only got 8 mins in playoffs Ahhh damn larry traitor brown


8 mpg or 8 total?


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> 8 mpg or 8 total?


MPG SORRY


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

just making sure


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> just making sure


For the when he played for DET during the season it wasd 17.7 a decrease of almost 10 Minutes


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

Thats because we tried to tight up the defense


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Thats because we tried to tight up the defense


You are right we needed hunter for AI and WADE . They would have blew past arroyo


----------



## LanierFan

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*

:cheers:


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



LanierFan said:


> :cheers:


Hmm :woot:


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> The team said when he was drafted, he wouldn't do anything until his 3rd or 4th season. At that point he was supposed to start taking off. They said they expected him to be the next Bill Russell.


24 rpg 18ppg 4apg thats Bill russel in his prime


----------



## kamego

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



SHEED! said:


> 24 rpg 18ppg 4apg thats Bill russel in his prime



Your missing the most important number 11.....


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: Darko got some playing time...*



kamego said:


> Your missing the most important number 11.....


And that is a long prime if I have ever seen one.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*



SHEED! said:


> I think is he gets to play atleast 15min He will average 5ppg 3.5 rpg .5apg.
> I know thats alot for the biggest bust of all time. :banana:


Your gonna start a fight with kamego talkin like that. I think he will be lucky to see 15 minutes. It depends on how our 3 main big guys do and injuries throughout the season.


----------



## Brian.

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

7 MPG 3.5 PPG 2.7 RPG 1 BPG 

His highest average I predicted will be his fouls he should get about 4-5 per game.


----------



## casebeck22

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*



Brian said:


> 7 MPG 3.5 PPG 2.7 RPG 1 BPG
> 
> His highest average I predicted will be his fouls he should get about 4-5 per game.


I like your averages better. And the fouls comment was right on also.


----------



## kamego

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

I don't think his average fouls will be that high.  I would expect 10-12 minutes a game.


----------



## xtf

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

Darko plays for the moment with the Serbian NT
More about it can be found here: http://www.blog.de/main/htsrv/trackback2.php/156511


----------



## kamego

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

All his stats for them can be found on the other Darko thread.


----------



## Lope31

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

They are merged now kamego, no worries.

You link isn't working xtf.

I found one here from the Other Basketball board.


----------



## kamego

*Re: 2005\2006 Darko Stats*

I wasn't worried, just trying to draw attention to the 100 post thread we already had


----------



## DetBNyce

*Chauncey on LB on Darko, today:*

He was on 1270 AM speaking on LB's treatment of Darko and he said "Darko has unbelievable talent" as well as "LB tore his confidence up and beat him up too much".


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> *Chauncey on LB on Darko, today:*
> 
> He was on 1270 AM speaking on LB's treatment of Darko and he said "Darko has unbelievable talent" as well as "LB tore his confidence up and beat him up too much".


Glad to see Billups say something. With Joe Dumars with Darko at the moment, seems like a lot of attention is going that way.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> Glad to see Billups say something. With Joe Dumars with Darko at the moment, seems like a lot of attention is going that way.


I like it also. When Billups says something, everyone listens. I like him standing up for Darko also.


----------



## STUCKEY!

casebeck22 said:


> I like it also. When Billups says something, everyone listens. I like him standing up for Darko also.


I agree Larry hurt his development alot but we all can't blame larry for Darko sucking


----------



## kamego

SHEED! said:


> I agree Larry hurt his development alot but we all can't blame larry for Darko sucking


We don't know if he sucks he hasn't got to play yet. If LB would have thought about staying with the Pistons long term, I am sure we would have seen more of Darko the last two seasons.


----------



## casebeck22

SHEED! said:


> I agree Larry hurt his development alot but we all can't blame larry for Darko sucking


Your not just gonna hear it from me, Darko doesn't suck. You have to understand that he needs time, I don't think Larry was the best coach for him. Darko is future, watch this season and you will see improvement.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Your not just gonna hear it from me, Darko doesn't suck. You have to understand that he needs time, I don't think Larry was the best coach for him. Darko is future, watch this season and you will see improvement.



There is a differance between being raw and being horrible. JO's first 3 seasons with Portland, he showed rawness and a lot of people thought he was a waste. Then all of a sudden it clicked for him and that raw talent became a force. Darko has a chance to do that here now.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> There is a differance between being raw and being horrible. JO's first 3 seasons with Portland, he showed rawness and a lot of people thought he was a waste. Then all of a sudden it clicked for him and that raw talent became a force. Darko has a chance to do that here now.


Didn't Sheed say somethin about Darko and Jermaine being a lot alike?


----------



## STUCKEY!

casebeck22 said:


> Didn't Sheed say somethin about Darko and Jermaine being a lot alike?


Ya they both were backups behind him.


----------



## kamego

SHEED! said:


> Ya they both were backups behind him.


Sheed said he beat both of them up in practice but he saw more potential in Darko then he did in JO at the same points of their career. Hench why I use the two in comparisions.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> Sheed said he beat both of them up in practice but he saw more potential in Darko then he did in JO at the same points of their career. Hench why I use the two in comparisions.


Yea I remember talking about that before. If we could get Darko playing like JO, I'll take the Pistons winning 60 games just like you. lol


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Yea I remember talking about that before. If we could get Darko playing like JO, I'll take the Pistons winning 60 games just like you. lol


I would die if that happened lol. Preseason would be a lot of fun thats for sure but back to the original point. Darko will be fine, he just needs a load of PT. This summer has acutally helped you can see that by how he is playing for the Serbs.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> I would die if that happened lol. Preseason would be a lot of fun thats for sure but back to the original point. Darko will be fine, he just needs a load of PT. This summer has acutally helped you can see that by how he is playing for the Serbs.


I believe you. But I need to see it during the season then I will be a happy person.


----------



## xtf

To see what Darko is doing for the moment with the Serbian NT, check out www.europeanprospects.com


----------



## LanierFan

Darko just made the National Team.

http://www.b92.net/sport/vesti.php?style=texts&yyyy=2005&mm=09&dd=13&nav_id=176462


----------



## mfmilan

Darko played very very good tonight! He was dominating. Rebounding, blocking, and tonight even scoring!

15min, 11 pts, 7 reb, 3 blk

Usefull links:

http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...rUf9le2.season_2005.roundID_4316.teamID_.html
http://www.eurobasket2005.com/sr/ci...5.roundID_4316.teamID_.gameID_4316-D-4-2.html
http://www.eurobasket2005.com/en/ci...5.roundID_4316.teamID_.gameID_4316-D-4-2.html


----------



## STUCKEY!

Sweet


----------



## P33r~

Darko was 3/3 FG and 5/5 FT.


----------



## STUCKEY!

P33r~ said:


> Darko was 3/3 FG and 5/5 FT.


that is refreshing to hear


----------



## Lope31

The S&M National Team played Spain on the 16th also and Darko had 3 points, 2 blocks and 4 rebounds in 13 minutes. He hasn't missed a shot from the field of the free throw line all tournament.  

Eurobasket2005.com

Darko's Bio


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Im siiting Darko as a coach that's final Flip wouldn't do anything other then that.

So in 16 minutes he made a 3? Blocked 2 wanna-bes and got 4 rebounds (3 offensively! hey maybe you should put this guy on Dalembert, your front court wouldn't have looked so terrible0 


DETROIT BASKETBALL SUCKS!!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Im siiting Darko as a coach that's final Flip wouldn't do anything other then that.
> 
> So in 16 minutes he made a 3? Blocked 2 wanna-bes and got 4 rebounds (3 offensively! hey maybe you should put this guy on Dalembert, your front court wouldn't have looked so terrible0
> 
> 
> DETROIT BASKETBALL SUCKS!!


Is it possible for you to be any more annoying? I am just curious....you seem to reach new heights every time you post....Oh and check your reps.... I left something there for you


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Didn't it seem that when Larry Brown left during those times last year that the Pistons sucked.

I mean really it was like they depended on one another.

Ben Wallace is gone and Lehype blows up the Pistons' defense.

Rip is gone, and Iguodala is going to stick Prince and we actually blow out the Pistons'. 

Rasheed is in Foul Trouble, and thus you lose game 7 of the NBA finals.

A weak squad, a championship contender makes due even if one or more of there pieces is down, We proved this in 01'.


----------



## LanierFan

^^^Go count the number of years left on Chris Webber's contract.


----------



## trueorfalse

LanierFan said:


> ^^^Go count the number of years left on Chris Webber's contract.


Now that, thats just plain mean! :boohoo:


----------



## DTigre

Looks like Darko's turning into Zo :grinning: :

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1QH5C7I4


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Zo? Alanzo Mourning? Or Zoran Planniac.


The Zoran prediction your right, he's a bust Alanzo mourning you Piston fans are dillusional.

Check out how much money you paid a coach for simply leaving a sorry *** town.

To me that's more perposterous then taking on Webber's (Not so huge anymore) Contract.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Zo? Alanzo Mourning? Or Zoran Planniac.
> 
> 
> The Zoran prediction your right, he's a bust Alanzo mourning you Piston fans are dillusional.
> 
> Check out how much money you paid a coach for simply leaving a sorry *** town.
> 
> To me that's more perposterous then taking on Webber's (Not so huge anymore) Contract.


Its not a sorry a$$ town! Dude stop starting fights


----------



## MLKG

Darko Mutumbocic


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Yes it is it's boring, I went to Detroit for a vacation, and guess what? The damned Arena was 40 minutes downtown!!


----------



## P33r~

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Zo? Alanzo Mourning? Or Zoran Planniac.
> 
> 
> The Zoran prediction your right, he's a bust Alanzo mourning you Piston fans are dillusional.
> 
> Check out how much money you paid a coach for simply leaving a sorry *** town.
> 
> To me that's more perposterous then taking on Webber's (Not so huge anymore) Contract.


How old are you mate? Stop getting your panties in a bunch because the we crushed you in the first round last season and went on to the finals. Why do you aim your insults at the city of Detroit rather than the Pistons?

And yes Webber's contract is huge. The Kings fooled the Sixers and the rest of the basketball community, and robbed you in that deal.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Man I used to live in Detroit but now i live in Philly and you know what all you guys do over there is complain about your sports teams even when you guys are doing good.
So dont bring your misery to our boards.


----------



## DTigre

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Zo? Alanzo Mourning? Or Zoran Planniac.
> 
> 
> The Zoran prediction your right, he's a bust Alanzo mourning you Piston fans are dillusional.
> 
> Check out how much money you paid a coach for simply leaving a sorry *** town.
> 
> To me that's more perposterous then taking on Webber's (Not so huge anymore) Contract.



Man calm down, I was talking about the pose after the block. Its just a little humor.


----------



## P33r~

Back on topic, I laughed inside when I saw Darko flexing his arms. I wish he'd do that in an NBA games next season. He seems pretty confident on the Serbian team and I hope that carries on to the coming season.


----------



## STUCKEY!

Me too


----------

